# Our favourite FOOTPATHS



## LaFoto (Sep 28, 2005)

Here it is: the Theme-thread on FOOTPATHS:






My husband walking along the one very near our house in winter





My husband and father walking the very same path in May





My husband and father smiling for the camera shortly before the little bridge that crosses the river





Footpath as seen in the opposite direction, from the bridge towards where all the other photos had been taken





The same footpath, quite close to the little bridge, this time in July ... the plants have become so huge, there's hardly any path to be seen any more.

--------------------------------------------





Another favourite footpath of mine, in winter...





... and in May


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 28, 2005)

you live in a very beautiful place, LaFoto, you capture it quite nicely too. These are lovely paths, i would love to walk along any one of them...

I especially like the one where the path is almost overgrown, it reminds me of one of my favorite paths near my annual vacationing spot.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 29, 2005)

Series to be continued:





One on the other side of the country road...

*Link broken *
And so is this one, only about 2kms further north of the one through the woods

_*Link broken *_
Ooops, I'm afraid, the actual FOOTPATH has fallen out of the picture on the lefthand side.... all you see are the plants and fields to its right, but... erm :blushing: ... there it is! 

*Link broken *
One leading round the lake in Rotenburg...

*Link broken *
...and I would think that this one is the same as the one I posted over in Landscape & Nature, where our "Footpath-Craze" is in full swing - or well ... just about ... - (http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30964) --- only was this photo taken in May.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 29, 2005)

and here's mine 

*... no longer  ... link broken *


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 29, 2005)

English Woodland Footpath

*Broken link *


----------



## dalebe (Sep 29, 2005)

Here's three from me.

canal path.





nature trail.





and my most favourite path is from marazion to st michael's mount, just visible under the water, until the tide is out when we can walk across.


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 29, 2005)

Going along with the fall/footpath theme, here is mine. I was trying to highlight the bugs in the sun throughout the path as it looked very 'dreamy' in real life, but the picture came out like this.. whoops.


----------



## SlySniper (Sep 30, 2005)

Here are two of my favorites:













Both are basically in the woods.:thumbup:


----------



## triggerhappy (Oct 6, 2005)

Here's my contribution.  Taken on a recent trip to Wales 

Lafoto - you may recognise it from somewhere else


----------



## jeroen (Oct 11, 2005)

Near Hilversum in the Netherlands.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 17, 2005)

This is one of my favorite footpaths leading to the Scarborough Bluffs


----------



## Corry (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow Chiller...I love that undisturbed, oh-so-colorful bed of leaves!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is yet another path that I explored recently (it got quite muddy the further I got into the woods, and it ended abruptly and I had to turn around):


----------



## Mesoam (Oct 14, 2007)

up in Mt Washington NH


----------



## simonkit (Oct 14, 2007)

A few shots from my hikes around North Wales

 simon


----------



## dab_20 (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## malkav41 (Oct 14, 2007)

A path to an abandoned Train Tunnel in the mountians of South Carolina.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I walked this one again on Sunday evening at around the time the sun was beginning to set (only finished walking after it had firmly set and had grown fairly dark), it is the same path which also features in Post 1.






This path is at about 3 minutes from my house.


----------



## User5 (Oct 17, 2007)

^ Wow nice, Corinna.  And since you said you were going to beat me up if I didn't post this (and I know you have some pipes!), I will.   Here it is: (Even though it's not very good)







This is a bog boardwalk (I hadn't gotten that far yet) probably about 20 minutes away.  It was a beautiful day!
Brandon


----------

